
Pink App: If Silk Road had used this design, they’d still be online - sillysaurus3
https://medium.com/@PinkApp/pink-app-trading-latency-for-anonymity-and-other-techniques-815ee21c6da4
======
sillysaurus3
I've been talking to the founder of Pinkapp via slack. The team is clearly
crazy, but they seem to have a plan. I'm not sure which bothers me more: that
they have a shot of pulling this off, or that they might run with investor
funds.

Still, you have to give them credit for dogged determination. Money is a
strange motivator.

